# Epson printer settings



## Jayfauch (May 1, 2006)

Right now I'm using an Epson C88 printer with durabrite inks. When go to print out my image it doesn't have an option for ink transfers. There are multiple options of photo paper. Which setting should I use?


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Epson printer settings C88 CX4800 Durabrite Settings*

I have not seen any color shifts from my test prints using Durabrite ink and Transjet II paper. But here you go. My CX4800 all-in-one uses same ink as your C88.

* Suggested Durabrite settings:*

*+ 5 Cyan
+ 5 Magenta
- 15 Yellow* 

*My CX4800 settings for TransJet II (Magic Jet II) Paper:*

*Photo
Plain Paper
* 
No changes to color settings. 
May need to change for photo images to transfer paper.
May need to adjust if colors are printing off, dull, etc.

I make other changes in my design or with Epson printer settings for MiraCool paper as this paper is trickier to use.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As I use the same ink as your c88 I use the text/photo setting and that gives me the best results. I have made color changes as suggested above but really have not seen any differences.


----------



## Jayfauch (May 1, 2006)

I'll try that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

man 0 man, . . Thank you for posting the settings --- now I can enjoy my dura-dull ink jet printer . . . finally got around to doing a Tee for the hubby and it came out perfecto -- 
though I really think it time to get a printer for the wider /transfers . .
these 8.5 x 11 size transfers just look to tiny on husky men . . LOL*~

Diane


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Epson printer settings C88 CX4800 Durabrite Settings*

Is there a setting I should use to do photographs for transfers? Some of my darker photos come out too dark and use alot of ink.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Mary, I would go into a photo editing prigram and lighten the photo if it looks too dark on the screen and then print it.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## fiddlestiks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi there, do you adjust the Brightness, Contrast and Saturation settings as well?


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

Do I have to change my printer settings if I use UltraChrome ink?


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

For theUltrachrome ink do a test print. To my understanding the UltraChrome is a better pigment ink to Dura Brite. Do one test at regular setting. If there is a color shift during heat transfaer the yellow is a little green or some of the other colors turned gray and red a little orange. You should try the setting
above. +5cyan +5Magenta -15yellow. I did this setting with my dura Brite and the transfers were great.What printer are you using.


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

I will use the Epson Stylus Photo R1800 printer, but I do not have buy it yet... Thank you for your answer!


----------



## tazpro (May 12, 2006)

I have a question about what printer I should use. I have tried a HP Deskjet 9300 but the print runs/bleeds when the t-shirt is washed. Also tried a LaserJet2300 with High temprature Transfer paper for oil-less fusers but the fuser of the LJ2300 is still too high.

I am considering purchasing an Epson R1800 but it is a bit more expensive than what I was using before. I don't want to buy the printer and realize that it has the same problems of running/bleeding in the wash. 

Any advice??


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Make sure the printer you get has (or, you get a bulk ink system that supports) pigmented inks. Inkjet printers generally use either dye-based inks - which will run when wet and this bleed in the wash - or pigmented inks - which last longer and don't bleed when wet. If you don't want to get any 3rd party inks (such as Magic Mix), you'll want to make sure the Epson printer you are getting comes with Durabrite (or possibly UltraChrome) inks.

Alternatively, some HP printers now have 'Vivera' inks, which are also pigmented and should probably work for t-shirts as well (though they haven't been used and tested as much as Durabrite).


----------



## kns93 (Sep 13, 2006)

My problem with the C88 printer is that the black ink runs on the design print-out (prior to washing). I can not get a crisp line or lettering with black. It runs through the design and looks blurry (little lines running off the deisgn). Any ideas how to fix that?

I'm using the durabrite pigmented inks. I currently have my settings at +5 magenta, +5 cyan and -15 yellow. It happens on all paper settings (i.e. text, text/photo, etc.) and I use Ironall and transjet II papers.

Also after mutiple cleanings, the blue lines on the test pattern print-out is very choppy - any ideas what to do about that?

Thanks


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We used the Durabrite inks for a few weeks before we installed a bulk ink system. We sometimes had to repeat the cleaning cycle 6 or 8 times to get the head completely clean. We are using TLM inks now, but we still have to stop and do multiple cleaning periodically. For us, turning the printer off when not in use seemed to help. (I've heard both sides of this. No need to repeat the pro and con arguments for my sake) When we saw the "choppy" or banded appearance, we could often mitigate the fault by puting on more ink (ie using the text/photo or photo setting) 

Jim


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

kns93 said:


> My problem with the C88 printer is that the black ink runs on the design print-out (prior to washing). I can not get a crisp line or lettering with black. It runs through the design and looks blurry (little lines running off the deisgn). Any ideas how to fix that?
> 
> It happens on all paper settings (i.e. text, text/photo, etc.) and I use Ironall and transjet II papers.



Curious - this is exactly what I suspected would be the problem (too much ink from using 'Best Photo' or such). If it's still doing that on text settings though... an odd one indeed. Maybe the printer heads themselves are starting to break, so they're simply always spitting out too much ink? If it's still under warranty you might look at getting it repaired or replaced from Epson.

One other note - are you using a good source image? If you're using a _very_ poor source image I imagine it would look pretty blurry, though still probably not in the way you described


----------



## kns93 (Sep 13, 2006)

Following the info from the thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t13473.html I went ahead and dropped some Simple Green cleaner directly into the inkhead that was clogged, let it set for 20 min or so and Viola - all better!  I also flooded the sponge on the docking station. All seems to be running smooth now. The black has even whipped into shape. Thanks all!


----------

